# Anybody heard of this guy ?



## Ronnin (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm looking for a Chen style school in my area and I came across a John Bracy. Does anybody know of him? Could anyone verify this guy for me? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 17, 2007)

Looking at his site it appears he has no direct connection to the Chen family.

I cannot speak for his skill level he may be very good, but I would have to see his Chen style and/or know who his teacher was and how they trace to the Chen family.

Ho Shen Ting (Hsing I, Tai Chi and Pa Kua) in Taipei Taiwan and prior to that Hso Wei-Chen. I do not know who Hso Wei-Chen is, but that does not necessarily mean he is not a Chen family member. The Name is written in Wade Giles and I would likely only recognize it in Pinyin. And it gets very hard sometimes when you try ad trace lineages from Taiwan back to mainland China. 

But also take into account, Yang style Tai Chi is taught by the Yang family. Yang Jwing Ming teaches Yang style (and he is very good) but he is not a member of the Yang Tai Chi family. 

Sorry, I cannot help further. 

A short version of the Chen family lineage
http://www.chebucto.ns.ca/Philosophy/Taichi/chen.html

*
EDIT:*
Just found this

I cannot find a direct link to the Chen family or Chen style for that matter.

(Chen Style) Chen Changxin > Yang Lu Chan (founder of Yang style) > Yang Jian Hou > Yang Chengfu > Hso Wei-Chen . 

So it appears that Hso Wei-Chen is not a member of the Chen Tai Chi family.  

Hso Wei-Chen would have learned Yang Chengfu Yang style not Chen

So I do not know where his Chen style comes from, but as I said he may be very skilled


----------



## Skippy (Dec 13, 2009)

John Bracy believe it or not spent time in State prison for being a child molestor. He had all these young guys touching his ...(Cack!)... after feeding them some line about by doing so he could transfer his man energy/chi to them. What I'm saying is based on actual facts it was in all the major papers and recorded in court documents. Crazy thing is he's back teaching in Coasta Mesa, California and has another following of Orange County Yuppies doing the ...(Snatch the pebble)... (Touch my cack!) ... routine all over again! Only in this country Lolz!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 13, 2009)

Skippy said:


> John Bracy believe it or not spent time in State prison for being a child molestor. He had all these young guys touching his ...(Cack!)... after feeding them some line about by doing so he could transfer his man energy/chi to them. What I'm saying is based on actual facts it was in all the major papers and recorded in court documents. Crazy thing is he's back teaching in Coasta Mesa, California and has another following of Orange County Yuppies doing the ...(Snatch the pebble)... (Touch my cack!) ... routine all over again! Only in this country Lolz!



Could you cite a source on this via link, please? Thanks!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 13, 2009)

It happened around 1991 in Orange County, California. The Los Angeles Times & Orange County Register covered all the drama with the trial, etc ... All you have to do is google his name (John Bracy/Coasta Mesa/Orange County, California) and you should be able to see all the information on this fluff.


----------



## John Bishop (Dec 13, 2009)

I assisted in the case when I was a investigator with the Orange County D.A.s Office (1981-2004).  
Although I was assigned to a "white collar" crime unit at the time, because of my M.A. background I was asked to assist the "sexual assault" unit investigator (Rick Christianson) in conducting some interviews.  Bracy was  prosecuted by our office.  
The case involved some inappropriate touching under the guise of "chi message", at his Tustin school.


----------



## John Bishop (Dec 13, 2009)

Orange County Register Archive articles:

http://nl.newsbank.com/nl-search/we...rpage=10&p_sort=YMD_date:D&xcal_useweights=no


----------



## Skippy (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi John,



You know he, ...(Bracy) is still teaching in Orange County, California which is kind of hard to believe as he's in the same city teaching where all that nonsense happened. Can't put my finger on it but his group from what I've seen of them is kind of like a cult type thing though I've heard he's no longer allowed to teach youths.


----------

